# Marble and 70 yr old license plate!



## timofthree (Oct 30, 2018)

Found these today. Low river meant I was pretending to do some mudlarking and after finding a what I think was a top to a broken Coke I saw this marble.


----------



## timofthree (Oct 30, 2018)

Trying to get the image...


----------



## timofthree (Oct 30, 2018)




----------



## timofthree (Oct 30, 2018)




----------



## Screwtop (Oct 31, 2018)

Nice finds! I like both of them! Keep your eye out for arrowheads too. There are a lot of them along the riverbanks.


----------



## timofthree (Oct 31, 2018)

Screwtop said:


> Nice finds! I like both of them! Keep your eye out for arrowheads too. There are a lot of them along the riverbanks.



I absolutely do! Unfortunately this is damned so this waterline dates to about the 30s. A lot of history got flooded over in the name of hydro-power. I really feel like that would be the ultimate find.


----------



## RCO (Oct 31, 2018)

that plate must be aluminum , cause it doesn't appear to have rusted much . I've found marbles here before , sometimes when swimming but I don't really collect them


----------



## timofthree (Oct 31, 2018)

RCO said:


> that plate must be aluminum , cause it doesn't appear to have rusted much . I've found marbles here before , sometimes when swimming but I don't really collect them



Correct. It was bent up pretty good and almost broke while I flattened it out a bit. Wondering if an antique store will laugh at me if I take it in?


----------



## Little Wing (Nov 7, 2018)

I love finding marbles and glass buttons. I live by the Penobscot River in Bangor, Maine and find marbles almost every time I go poking around. Never found a license plate.


----------



## slickfinish (Nov 7, 2018)

It has a potato decal in the middle. In great shape they command good money.


----------

